# My new acquisition



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I just bought my pride and joy, this 2006 Spice Red M6 GTO with 13,500. It was love at first drive. The nothing I dislike about the car save for the current wheels but they came with the car, but I could not pass the opportunity on this well cared for and garaged GTO. So far I 've had mixed reviews on the wheels around here. Last week I went to an all-Pontiac show-and-shine car show in Bothell, WA and people either loved or hated the wheels...in particular, the fellow GTO owners, some of whom gave me dirty look I guess for having different looking car and getting there late. Nevertheless, I still got third place in the stock 2004-06 GTO category. Not bad for not even planning to enter the car in the show. I washed the car the day prior and then drove up there and just parked the car and walked away to enjoy all the Pontiacs there. Anyway, I'm planning to change the wheel eventually but...

Please give your honest opinion on the wheels. Do you think they look ok or do they take away from the car? Please let me know.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

They don't really 'take away from the car' but they're just not my taste. I think chrome is a good look on these cars I just haven't found the ones that really catch my eye yet. Since it's somewhat of a 'retro' car maybe something 'old school' like the American Racing 200S but, unfortunately, they don't have a fitment for the GTO:


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree about the retro wheels, but there isn't much selection out there as far as any cool looking retro style wheels. Anyway, thanks for your input.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

For me it's not so much the style as the size of the rims. I'm not really into the huge rim look. Not enough rubber there, lol. Makes a car look a little cartoonish IMHO. Maybe I'm just getting old. It's definitely a nice looking goat though.:cool


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

One of the features I like about the GTO is the subtle exterior design; it doesn't scream look at me or I'm too cool for school. Your low mileage GTO looks like new and you're going to really enjoy it. IMO, the factory wheels look as good as any of the available aftermarkets.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

If you're looking, there's a set of factory 18s for sale on the site. I think they look a lot better than the factory 17s on mine and I'd probably buy them if I lived close enough to pick them up.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> For me it's not so much the style as the size of the rims. I'm not really into the huge rim look. Not enough rubber there, lol. Makes a car look a little cartoonish IMHO. Maybe I'm just getting old. It's definitely a nice looking goat though.:cool


I agree with you on the modern tire/rim thing. My son and I go back and forth on that all the time, he leaning toward the modern look and I leaning toward the old school look. But we're more or less stuck with the 'huge rim' look since the the GTO is a modern car. Besides I doubt a set of 14x8s with F7014 tires would look right on it. (Or even fit for that matter)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

IMO, those look too "blingy".


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with most of you if not all. I'm trying to go back to the OE wheels whether 17's or 18's. I have an ad on craigslist to see if anybody likes my wheels and is willing to trade. I just got a phone call today from a guy with 17's who is interested in my wheels; we'll see how that goes. One of the reasons I like the GTO is, like someone mentioned, its subtlety. It doesn't call much attention to itself. Once again, I bought this one because of its wellness and upkeep compared to my other choices and prices up here in the northwest. Anyway, I appreciate the feedback and opinions on the rims...keep them coming, you won't break my heart. Thanks.

:cheers


----------



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

honestly i would never put em on mine, but just keep in mind it's your car. if you like em that's good enough. i got crap for buyin a yellow goat. i pretty much turned them off since i didn't ask anyone else's opinion in the first place. 

if you don't like em though and you wanta. check out the tsw montage wheel. you can get it in either chrome or gloss black, and it should fit your gto. 

TSW Alloy Wheels - custom staggered wheel fitments, alloy wheels


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

As an update...I found someone who liked my wheels and had a set of nearly new 17" OEM rims with tires and with some negotiation we traded wheels so now he is all "blinged out" and I'm de-blinged and happy with the results. You would not believe the difference in handling between the "big wheel" look and the regular rims. I guess I can sort of compare it to what I GUESS would feel like to run on high heels vs. running shoes. Anyway, I'm very pleased with the way it all turned out. I did not get the 18's as I initially intended but I like how it looks with the 17's. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

gto_rider said:


> TSW Alloy Wheels - custom staggered wheel fitments, alloy wheels


Those are some of the most tasteful aftermarkets I've seen.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

I wish I could find Chrome 17's for a reasonable price.


----------

